# un petit gastos



## MR15

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai du mal à comprendere l'expréssion _petit gastos_ dans la phrase suivante:

"Et vous vous êtes fait un _petit gastos_ ? Vous avez mangé des huîtres, des moules-frites ?"

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Merci beacoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour MR15 et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Je ne connaissais pas, mais c'est apparemment un mot d'argot pour _restaurant_, cf. Bob.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est une déformation de l'allemand _Gasthaus _= restaurant.


----------



## Nanon

_Gastos _dit quelque chose à ceux qui ont entendu les premières chansons de Renaud, et surtout _Marche à l'ombre_ (1980) :
Définition de gastos • Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © Cobra le Cynique


----------



## Bezoard

Le mot doit souffrir de la concurrence de son paronyme "un petit gastro".


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai pour ma part justement d'abord pensé à une coquille pour _gastro_…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Le mot doit souffrir de la concurrence de son paronyme "un petit gastro".



Tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par « petit » car, pour moi, un gastro (restaurent *gastro*nomique) a nécessairement une certaine envergure : ce ne peut être un bistrot de 20 couverts. 
Je trouve qu'il y a comme une sorte d'oxymore dans « petit gastro », ce qui - sémantiquement - peut éloigner la confusion avec « gasto ».

Remarque : il y a aussi les _restaurants *à* gastro_ mais, ceux-là, il ne faut pas y poser ses fesses...


----------



## OLN

Bezoard said:


> Le mot doit souffrir de la concurrence de son paronyme "un petit gastro".


"hau" de Gasthaus (auberge) est prononcé à la française, mais on prononce tout de même le *s* final.


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> il y a aussi les _restaurants *à* gastro_ mais, ceux-là, il ne faut pas y poser ses fesses...


sauf aux toilettes ?
J'ai souvenir d'un restaurant à Madagascar nommé "La Gastro", qui devait perdre des clients.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je trouve qu'il y a comme une sorte d'oxymore dans « petit gastro »


Sauf que _petit_ peut aussi être mélioratif, comme dans _aux petits oignons, aux petits soins, de bons petits plats_…


----------



## Bezoard

Le _petit gastro_ m'évoque assez la _bistronomie_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Sauf que _petit_ peut aussi être mélioratif, comme dans _aux petits oignons, aux petits soins, de bons petits plats_…


Dans cet usage et ces exemples, je le perçois davantage comme hypocoristique que mélioratif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si tu veux, mais _hypocoristique_ est un hyponyme de _mélioratif_. 

Et dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas comment cela pourrait faire de _petit gastro_ un oxymore.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> son paronyme "un petit gastro".
> 
> 
> Piotr Ivanovitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> un gastro (restaurent *gastro*nomique)
Click to expand...

Je n'ai jamais lu/ entendu "un gastro" pour "un restaurent gastronomique".

Je pense que la personne qui a écrit le commentaire  "Un petit gastro bien convivial" fait justement la confusion avec "_gastos = gasthaus"._


----------



## DearPrudence

Je dois avouer que je ne connaissais pas "gastos" (je n'écoute pas Renaud), alors qu'"un gastro" pour désigner un restaurant gastronomique est courant pour moi.
gastro — Wiktionnaire


> _Dans un bistro, on trinque avec un ballon de rouge à la main; dans un *gastro* on commence la soirée par une pinte de bière._ — (site franceinlondon.com, 21 avril 2004)



Donc, pas de confusion de la part de celui que tu cites ou de ces personnes :
Restaurant Paris : Le Quinzième, un gastro signé Lignac ça donne quoi ? - Recettes de Cuisine de Marion Flipo
Un gastro pas ampoulé, et plus si Affinité
Comment se comporter dans un gastro ?


----------



## le chat noir

Si on demande à l'ami Gougle ce qu'il pense de "gastos" on tombe sur de l'espagnol, mais avec "petit gastos" il nous déniche des pages d'exemples d'utilisation courante.


> Ben c pas mal ce *petit gastos *!Le.service fut rapide et agréable et le patron est très sympa.





> J'ai donc sur ma route Grenoble et Chambéry, si il y a des gens dispos demain midi ou en début d'aprèm pour un *petit gastos *ou un café noir bien serré, qu'ils me fassent signe





> On se cale un *petit gastos *a l’hôtel ou on éclate du Gevrey Chambertin, whisky et vodka jusqu’à 1h30 du mat, on refait le monde,on écoute et on parle musique [...]


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> Je dois avouer que je ne connaissais pas "gastos" (je n'écoute pas Renaud)


Je connaissais "gastos" indépendamment de Renaud, mais je n'aurais pas su comment l'écrire "en français". 
cf.:


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est une déformation de l'allemand _Gasthaus _= restaurant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

JClaudeK said:


> Je n'ai jamais lu / entendu "un gastro" pour "un restaurent gastronomique".


J'ai découvert ce terme récemment (disons... une paire d'années) par une amie qui est commis de cuisine dans un restau gastronomique et qui disait travailler dans un « gastro ». J'ai d'abord crû qu'elle sévissait dans un boui-boui infâme (de ceux où l'on chope la gastro), avant de comprendre qu'elle était fière de travailler dans un grand restaurant.


----------



## MR15

Merci tout le monde! Je pense que dans ce contexte il s'agissait bien de la déformation de Gasthaus.


----------

